# Help with IT Certification.



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry I didn't know exactly which forum to post this in, but I'm sure there are members here that could answer this question.

I totally love computers and technology. It's been a real passion ever since high school. I got the opportunity to work with my high school's tech coordinator and I helped him out as he troubleshot some of the school's computer problems ranging from simple driver issues, printing problems, network failure, hardware failure, and what not. I've learned a lot from him during my 2 years (junior and senior years in high school). 

At the moment I'm currently going to a CSU majoring in Computer Sciences, but my passion is actually providing tech support. I like being able to help people solve their computer problems very much and recently just got hired over at Best Buy as a Geek Squad CIA Agent.

Sorry for the long read, but here's my question. I'd like to expand my knowledge about the IT field. I've heard of A+ Certification as well as MSCE, but how do you get these? Do I have to go to some sort of technical school? Or can I just take a test and receive the certification? Also, what other types of certifcations would be good for me?

Right now, I don't feel very comfortable at my college. I'm taking a whole bunch of Computer Science classes since my college doesn't offer a major in Computer Engineering. Programming isn't fun for me, well it is to a certain extent, but not when I get frustrated when my C++ programs don't do exactly what I thought it should be doing.

So can anyone answer my question? I'm really eager to learn more about certification.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

sounds like you want some certifications, I wouldve thought that bestbuy would make sure that you were at least A+ certified...The place that has the most recognized standard for a computer tech person would be the Comptia A+ Certification. heres there website address http://www.comptia.org/, the other thing would be a microsoft certification like msce, msca, or maybe more desktop related like mscdst..or microsoft certified desktop support for windows XP


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Im getting A+ Certified and N+ Certified through my schools course, then going there to take the test. Hope i pass


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Take a look @ this man

http://vue.com/servlet/vue.web2.cor...didateSite&HasXSes=Y&webApp=TestCenterLocator

It's so you can find the closest location to take a test in your area

Humm first I would do 
A+
Network +
MSCE
CCNA

But it's where you want to take yourself in life and what kind of work you like doing ? I know many companies that will see your college degree as nothing and your experience @ best buy and your certification more important. Depends what you want to do after school really. Best of luck with it all. :up:

PS: If you don't have a passion for something you are only wasting time and money


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

Isnt that amazing sometimes the experience and certifications can far out way any 4-year degree, I believe the bottom line is the real world experience versus paper tech. "Sure you can have a degree but you never seen a real network, or youve never had to personally take responsibility for someones precious pc" 
Well heres the website I went to find a test center
http://www.vue.com/
But to anyone out there that is going the route of computer tech or network tech, please do yourself a favor and go through your schoolings and make sure to get your certs, because if not your wasting your time at these schools, not to mention some future employers time looking at your resume...


mattbrook said:


> Take a look @ this man
> 
> http://vue.com/servlet/vue.web2.cor...didateSite&HasXSes=Y&webApp=TestCenterLocator
> 
> ...


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

axis77 said:


> Isnt that amazing sometimes the experience and certifications can far out way any 4-year degree, I believe the bottom line is the real world experience versus paper tech. "Sure you can have a degree but you never seen a real network, or youve never had to personally take responsibility for someones precious pc"
> Well heres the website I went to find a test center
> http://www.vue.com/
> But to anyone out there that is going the route of computer tech or network tech, please do yourself a favor and go through your schoolings and make sure to get your certs, because if not your wasting your time at these schools, not to mention some future employers time looking at your resume...


That's not to say that a college degree won't help you out sometimes tho right?

To tell the truth, I am NOT enjoying college one bit. I've been doing the same ol college routine for about 2 full years now going into my third year. I'm still going to be a sophomore this fall, but will turn into a junior once winter comes by.

Personally, I'm having more fun reading this A+ Cert book I picked up and am really looking forward to working as a Geek Squad agent over here at Precinct 144!

Getting this degree is just something I'm doing for the family more than anything. No one in my family has a college degree and I hope to change that with my college time.


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Oh yeah I never went to college and I wish I did. ok well I took 6 classes last year. Regrets regrets. I'm 27 now so I mean it's not too late but I feel my experience and certs out way college now. But let me tell you some companies require you to have a college degree to get a job with them. So college is NEVER a waste. The experience is good for you too. But in the real world I think your certs will help you out, but experience is what they are looking at. The biggest factor in life is WHO you know.... not WHAT you know. Not to say what you learnt is a waste. But I have worked in companies where one guy will go with the boss for drinks and 6 months later that guy is my boss !!  So keep me up to date with what you are taking. Finish college 100 % You're so young so don't even worry about "wasting time"
Feel free to PM me if you need any more advice.


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

http://www.cabucojuice.com/images/transcript.jpg

that's what I'm taking and I've been keeping track of every thing I consider an important job in my resume which can be seen here:

http://www.cabucojuice.com/resume.jpg

I mean I do have 2 years of experience in tech support at my high school. My entire Jr and Sr years spent in high school, I had this class Tech Assistants where all I would do was help the tech coordinator lower his queue list so that we could attend to all the different problems the school had computer wise.

I wasn't actually PAID for it until summers. So that's why on my resume it only lists a few months when actually when I get interviewed I always say I have 2 years.

I'm taking classes at my college, but all they offer are programming based ones. I'd rather take a class that goes more indepth into hardware so that I could take it with me when I go in and go for that A+ Cert.


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

I could not see the links you send me. It said forbidden. That's weird that your college doesn't give you hardware or software classes. I myself do not like programming either and will never learn it. Even though if you knew both you could earn alot more money.If you worked on pc's for 2 years pay or no pay it's 2 years.... heck everyone lies on there resume so they should be happy with you being honest  . You should for sure start with PC repair etc etc than go on to networking than heavy networking. What I mean by heavy is WAN type networks. I love networking. I myself have worked and will continue to work for free just to learn. I do randoms jobs with a guru in return I have that knowledge. Know when to move on though. If you are making good $ helping people with spyware and viruses than to each there own but I want to go futher than that.


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh, don't click them. Copy and paste them into your address bar. My server has that hotlink protection thing.

Right now I am very much interested in just being a Geek Squad Agent. I love them, from their uniforms to even being yelled at constantly by frustrated customers. It's a dream job. Networking is a blur for me. I mean I can set up my own wireless network here at home, but nothing as fancy as managing servers on top of servers yet.


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Well getting to know the basics of networking is a start. It could really help you out in the long run. Just read a book or two and you will be on your way :up: . I mean as long as you have 2 pc you can try a ton of things. Keep me posted


----------



## dimcguy (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi CodeShark!

Have you considered transferring to a school that has courses that you want? I had to do that, and now I have a B.S. in Computer Information Science. 

Anyway, I found that college and experience are equally important, both in getting jobs, but more importantly, you learn and adapt better to changes. 

On the job experience is good for those hiring - because they may want to know if you can fill a position.

College, however, teaches you concepts. Employers want to know if you have the ability to apply concepts to ever-changing technology, as well as have 'rounded' skills because jobs have more responsibilies than you think. Many places care about how you will "fit" in their organization, and you gain advantage with college and skills.

While you may love your present job (which is great!), if you are as passionate as you say, you will eventually feel stagnated and want to grow. That's when the benefit of both college and experience will help you. 

I just wanted to pass on the benefits of my experience to you as I have been where you are now! 

Regards,


----------



## SqDancerLynn (Nov 7, 2004)

You can get pratice questions for a variety of certification from here
http://www.qod.us/certification-practice-exams.htm


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

GREAT site man. Tx's for the link :up:


----------



## heinz57 (Jan 12, 2005)

A+ is one of the most worthless certs (I have it).

Honestly I would go for microsoft certifications like the MCP and Microsoft Certified Notebook Technician.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Well it will be decent for me, as im a teenager and its at least a credential to show when adults "dont trust you". 

What are the requirments for MCP?


----------



## heinz57 (Jan 12, 2005)

Not sure. 

I got my A+ when I was 18 and you know where it got me? In a crappy call center that hires people who barely know how to turn on computers.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking, where do you work now with what qualifications?


----------



## CodeShark (Dec 11, 2002)

Actually I just want A+ Certification because I wanna add as much as possible to my experience. I don't think it would hurt to have it. From there I'd go out and get other certifications since I'd feel more qualified for those too especially after getting my A+


----------



## heinz57 (Jan 12, 2005)

This is my 5th year of actually working on pc's. I have my A+ Cert but I mostly do programming and software end things. PHP, HTML, C++ and video editing.


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

CodeShark said:


> That's not to say that a college degree won't help you out sometimes tho right?
> 
> To tell the truth, I am NOT enjoying college one bit. I've been doing the same ol college routine for about 2 full years now going into my third year. I'm still going to be a sophomore this fall, but will turn into a junior once winter comes by.
> 
> ...


First of all, I just want to say that this is a nice thread discussion.
Last, CodeShark, we have the same exact experience... lol


----------



## primetime212 (May 21, 2004)

A+ in the real world is worthless...its something to attract the untechnical people to...it makes the customer think the technician knows what he is doing which just because he has this paper...you can just learn all this stuff on your own..PS the A+ test can be easily passed just by studying the practice exams


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Heinz57

I'm afraid I disagree. I have my A+ Certification. I believe it gives you a base knowledge of computers, and gives you the skills to be a successful computer technician. I can honestly say that, if I didn't have it, I'd probably be lost.

Oh, and CodeShark, here's some friendly advice for you. Enrol in a technology school of some sort, that offers the A+. It's alot easier than struggling on your own. When you enrol, think carefully about doing Network+ after you get your A+. I'm studying for it now, and I'm loving it.

Good luck, and keep us posted

Duncan Pollock
CompTia A+ Certified
Currently doing Network+


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

dtpollock,

I currently have my A+ and Net+, and studying for the Security+ now. Once you get the Net+, you can use the A+/Net+ certifications towards an MCSE certification (the two + tests count as 1 elective, but you will need to be MCP first.)

You can check out www.comptia.org as well. I believe they have practice exams online, or at least links to other sites with practice exams. Same with Microsoft's website, they have links to sites that have practice exams.


----------



## digital1986 (Sep 17, 2005)

SqDancerLynn said:


> You can get pratice questions for a variety of certification from here
> http://www.qod.us/certification-practice-exams.htm


Thanks, I will be tryin these out today !!


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

OK A+ to techs that know PC inside out.. Yes useless.... I myself didn't take it but know PC's inside out. It's almost like Lego. But let me tell you this my friends. I live in Montreal Canada and I work for a BIG company... They had a desk top position in Northern California. Would have been a dream for me to get it.... They asked if I had A+.. I said no... I still live in Montreal 

Maybe get a computer Science degree. I would so recommend that. know computers inside out. Just not know how to fix them.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

I think that if you want to get your foot in the technical world, you should get A+ certified, and then your Net+ or your MCP (Microsoft Certified Professional) - all you have to do is pass the Windows 2000 Professional exam. And (CodeShark) dont think that your education is useless at the csu of hayward, or wherever your at over there. finish that school get your degree and get your tech certs. See im A+ certified and have acquired a MCP and yet I have this void becasue I never went to a college for a computer science degree...so do both....


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Yup AXIS77 is so right..... MANY BIG companies will not hire you because you don't have a college degree. Even if it's in Art !!!!!....... I'm in the same boat as Axis. I did take some classes but @ 27 working 50 hours a week I'll be done in 2010. Better late than never. STAY IN SCHOOL !!!!


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

What is the easiest study guide to study from for a exam? Someone told me Cybex A+ Study Guide was a good one , but when I got it I got stuck in it and lost interest in reading it.


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Spop said:


> What is the easiest study guide to study from for a exam? Someone told me Cybex A+ Study Guide was a good one , but when I got it I got stuck in it and lost interest in reading it.


Yeah it's a big book.. Maybe hardware isn't your thing.... There are 2 types of techs. 1- Who can install hardware and make it work. 2- Techs who can install a hardware make it work BUT and know what every (or most) of the hardware parts are doing with the PC. I like the for dummies books.. Maybe not the best to get a cert. But easy reading. Even though I know my stuff and am not a dummy @ some things


----------



## ersears (Nov 4, 2005)

I just took the A+ Hardware test this morning and passed with flying colors. SPOP, to answer your questions about books, I used the A+ in depth book by Jean Andrews. She lays it out there for you straight and doesn't offer up her opinion of anything, which some authors like to do. Plus, I have been working Tech Support for a little over a year, so with that experience and the A+ book, I really went into the test feeling pretty confident, although nervous.

And yes, the A+ test is somewhat worthless, It is an entry level cert., which shows you know basic t/s and it allows you to build your confidence when attempting more difficult certs like the MCP or MCSE. Good luck to all the rest who are getting ready to take the A+ test.


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

ersears said:


> I just took the A+ Hardware test this morning and passed with flying colors. SPOP, to answer your questions about books, I used the A+ in depth book by Jean Andrews. She lays it out there for you straight and doesn't offer up her opinion of anything, which some authors like to do. Plus, I have been working Tech Support for a little over a year, so with that experience and the A+ book, I really went into the test feeling pretty confident, although nervous.
> 
> And yes, the A+ test is somewhat worthless, It is an entry level cert., which shows you know basic t/s and it allows you to build your confidence when attempting more difficult certs like the MCP or MCSE. Good luck to all the rest who are getting ready to take the A+ test.


- I AGREE 100%. Take the 2 weeks and do it.


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks to all I pass the 2 exams.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi all:

When I was going for my A+ and Microsoft certs many moons ago, I found www.examnotes.net/forums extremely helpful. Their forums break down into each individual certification. Was a great help. Looking at it now I notice it has changed a bit in the years since I've been there, it is not as well moderated as it used to be.

Not much out their for the Apple Specialist, which I'm currently working towards . . .

By the way - my theory on the A+ is YES it is worth it. Any and all education is good for the mind. I'm much more impressed by someone with technical knowledge that has taken the time to get the cert, versus someone claiming it "isn't worth it".


----------



## hkvic (Jan 5, 2006)

Apologies if this is seen as dragging an old thread up but I've found it informative.

A bit of advice please:

I'm 46, living in the UK and have recently had to take medical retirement from my previous career.

Having an avid interest in all things PC wise, I've decided I would like a new career as a PC technician. I would eventually like to go self employed so I can dictate the work load.

I've recently started home study for the A+. Is this worthwhile or should I aim for something different? I realise that A+ is entry level stuff hence why I'm going for it, but is there a better cert to take?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

A+ is the foundation of all certs. If you want to go for any cert, I would advise that you take it first. If you want to be MCSA certified which you must pass 7 test, I would advise you take A+ and Net+ and that you would only have to take 4 more test. That's my route, but you can take any cert that you want to


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Hey, 

I agree with the last 2 posts.... any education is good... But if you REALLY REALLY want to learn nothing is like hands on... If you REALLy wanted to learn.. Ask a company if you and go with them 1 day or a few hours a week for free and see how they work. Starting trying to help people out in fourms too.. Follow the posts and see how things got fixed.. Best of luck


----------



## dtpollock (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all

I have to agree with the last two posts also. I completed my A+ about 18 months ago, and completed my Network+ about 8 months ago. Both were very enjoyable, and extremely worthwhile.

Goodluck with it hkvic


----------



## C_U_R_T (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone go through the Apple Help Desk Cert and pass it? How about the Portables and Desktop tests?
What is the best method of learning to take the test? Any good Study DVDs out there?

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## Ranger802008 (Sep 3, 2008)

A+ is not that great anymore imo...everytime someone says they're A+ cert...they're very arrogant and end up making some mistake or ignorant...very very annoying :|


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dtpollock said:


> I have to agree with the last two posts also. I completed my A+ about 18 months ago, and completed my Network+ about 8 months ago. Both were very enjoyable, and extremely worthwhile.


Define worthwhile. Did you get a better job because of the ratings?


----------



## pramodhck` (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Man U want do some certification 
i frefer
1 A+,N+ =Hardware and networking 
2 MCSA =microsoft certified system administrator
3 CCNA =cisco certified network administrator

Regards,
Best of luck man take care 
Technologies Or Great Invention Genius


----------



## redcivic (Oct 10, 2003)

College is never a waste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will always get you the job if you back it up with the experience over someone without a degree. When I hire, I do take it into consideration because it shows they have ambition and that they can accomplish tough tasks. Get the experience and study on the side to get the credentials. The geek squad will allow you to learn about trouble shooting problems but lets just hope you learn to fix things the right way without customers paying for your learning time. I personally have been called in many times after Geek Squad to clean up the mess after the customer has already paid to have the problem fixed. If I have to learn to fix a problem I dont charge the customer. 

Geek Squad will not teach you anything about corporate environments. If you ask me the health care IT industry is the hot spot right now since everything from billing to the medical records is done on a pc. The EMR Practice Management suites are very proprietary and I make a living by knowing a few of them well. You should inquire about volunteering for non profit clinics and health care related non profits.


----------

